# boot leather and a christmas prime rib..



## ron (Dec 25, 2005)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS*



 well i haven't posted since my last smoke and the brisket i cooked, well.. just take off that 'ole leather shoe and give it a go..  hahaha.. :oops: 

well we live and learn.  i smoked the thing to death! i kept the temp dowe to 200 - 210 and smoked for 4 hours, then just used the smoker as an oven for another 2 hours.  ANYway.. the baby backs came out great (my saving grace that evening)

soo, tomorrow yes the 26th.., i'll be smoking a prime rib.  this time, i'll be going by temp only.  we purchased a 3 1/2 lb. roast.  the roast will be rubbed in mustard and jeff's rub, then smoking for 3 to 3 1/2 hours at a temp of 250 Or until the center comes up to 140 or so.  

hoping that your all having a GREAT day,

ron-


----------



## tim8557 (Jan 21, 2006)

So....how did it turn out?

Why did the brisket turn to shoe leather?


----------



## ron (Jan 22, 2006)

the prime rib turned out a little too smokey for my wife and son.  next time i do a prime rib i'll only smoke for an hour or so, then i'll stop smoking and just bring the rib upto temp.

as for the brisket, i just baked it too long.  you have to have a temp probe in the meat and when the meat comes up to temp.. pull it!

ron-


----------



## tim8557 (Jan 22, 2006)

Good advice on the temp probe.  I just purchased one (kind of like the one Alton Brown uses).  So far all I've done is a chicken and was pleased with the results.

I want to try a pork butt next and make some Carolina pulled pork.  I'll probably wait for Spring as it's a little colder hear compared to where you live.

After talking to my butcher yesterday, I'm going to try a brisket as well.

Thanks for the comeback.

Yim


----------

